# Zielsystem lokal, EK1100 nicht in RUN



## Mattin81 (29 September 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe auf meinem PC lokal eine SPS, die ich über eine Netzwerkkarte gerne mit einem EK1100 Buskoppler verbinden würde.

Ich kann auch im SystemManager die Klemme und alle angeschlossenen IO´s finden und im FREE-RUN Modus auch ansteuern.

Wenn ich dann in den RUN-Modus wechsel geht die RUN LED am Buskoppler aus und ich kann natürlich keine IO´s mehr steuern.

Im Config Mode kann ich natürlich auch mein Projekt nicht auf meine lokale SPS laden, weil der Port 801 nicht erreichtbar ist.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen,

danke schon einmal und Gruß

Martin


----------



## trinitaucher (29 September 2010)

Im RUN Modus das Programm in die PLC laden und starten.
Es muss mindestens eine Verknüpfung zwischen PLC und I/Os im System Manager projektiert sein.

Wenn TwincAT im RUN Modus ist und die PLC läuft, schalten die I/Os ebenfalls in RUN.


----------



## Mattin81 (29 September 2010)

system manager ist im run modus.
PLC Programm auch.
habe einen Out und einen In verknüpft.

RUN Diode von EK1100 bleibt aus. Geht nur an, wenn ich in FREE-RUN zurück gehe.


----------



## Markus Rupp (29 September 2010)

tsk-konfig schonmal überprüft???

ist ein frelaufender programmblock programmiert?


----------



## Mattin81 (29 September 2010)

der programmblock im PLC besteht aus einem ";".

wo überprüfe ich die task config?


----------



## Markus Rupp (29 September 2010)

also dein programm muß natürlich auch mindestens eine gültige anweisung beinhalten, rangiere doch einfach im programm einen eingang auf einen ausgang


----------



## Mattin81 (29 September 2010)

es reicht doch, wenn ich die variablen, die ich zum system manager verknüpft habe zur laufzeit force oder?

zudem ist ja der koppler nicht im RUN-Modus. Also selbst wenn ich mir einen Eingang Online im System Manager angucke bleibt er ja auf 0, selbst wenn die lampe leuchtet und der eingang true ist.

Im Free-Run modus funktioniert das auch alles einwandfrei. Nur im Run modus bleibt die koppler RUN-LED aus.

Der Programmcode lautet nun:


> VAR_GLOBAL
> input AT %I* : BOOL;
> output AT %Q*:BOOL;
> END_VAR
> ...


----------



## Markus Rupp (29 September 2010)

ok, und läuft es nun?


----------



## Mattin81 (29 September 2010)

unverändert nicht!


----------



## Markus Rupp (29 September 2010)

was spricht den die diagnose?


----------



## Mattin81 (29 September 2010)

welche diagnose? wo?

wenn du die Logger-Ausgabe meinst:

*Im SystemManager:*

Hint    TwinCAT System (10000)    29.09.2010 15:02:33 266 ms    COM Server TcEventLogger wird gestartet!
Hint    TwinCAT System (10000)    29.09.2010 15:02:33 266 ms    COM Server TcXmlDataSrv wird gestartet!
Hint    TwinCAT System (10000)    29.09.2010 15:02:33 258 ms    COM Server TcpIpServer wird gestartet!
Hint    TwinCAT System (10000)    29.09.2010 15:02:33 155 ms    TCRTIME Server wurde gestartet: TCRTIME.
Hint    TwinCAT System (10000)    29.09.2010 15:02:33 140 ms    TCPLC Server wurde gestartet: TCPLC.
Hint    TwinCAT System (10000)    29.09.2010 15:02:33 126 ms    TCIOPNET Server wurde gestartet: TCIOPNET.
Hint    TwinCAT System (10000)    29.09.2010 15:02:33 108 ms    TCIOECAT Server wurde gestartet: TCIOECAT.
Hint    TwinCAT System (10000)    29.09.2010 15:02:33 99 ms    TCIOETH Server wurde gestartet: TCIOETH.
Hint    TwinCAT System (10000)    29.09.2010 15:02:33 95 ms    TCIO Server wurde gestartet: TCIO.
Hint    TwinCAT System (10000)    29.09.2010 15:02:33 71 ms    COM Server TcEventLogger wird initialisiert!
Hint    TwinCAT System (10000)    29.09.2010 15:02:33 36 ms    COM Server TcXmlDataSrv wird initialisiert!
Hint    TwinCAT System (10000)    29.09.2010 15:02:33 36 ms    COM Server TcpIpServer wird initialisiert!
Hint    TwinCAT System (10000)    29.09.2010 15:02:33 33 ms    Konfiguration des COM Servers TcEventLogger wird geladen!
Hint    TwinCAT System (10000)    29.09.2010 15:02:33 31 ms    Konfiguration des COM Servers TcXmlDataSrv wird geladen!
Hint    TwinCAT System (10000)    29.09.2010 15:02:33 27 ms    Konfiguration des COM Servers TcpIpServer wird geladen!
Hint    TwinCAT System (10000)    29.09.2010 15:02:32 392 ms    COM Servers TcpIpServer wird heruntergefahren!
Hint    TwinCAT System (10000)    29.09.2010 15:02:32 91 ms    Konfiguration des COM Servers TcEventLogger wird gesichert!
Hint    TwinCAT System (10000)    29.09.2010 15:02:32 87 ms    Konfiguration des COM Servers TcXmlDataSrv wird gesichert!
Hint    TwinCAT System (10000)    29.09.2010 15:02:32 82 ms    Konfiguration des COM Servers TcpIpServer wird gesichert!
Hint    TwinCAT System (10000)    29.09.2010 15:02:32 13 ms    Der  TwinCAT Konfigurationsmodus wurde von AmsNetId: 192.168.255.81.1.1 Port  32781 angefordert.


*Im PLC:*

0 Fehler, 0 Warnungen.


----------



## Markus Rupp (29 September 2010)

setzt die steuerung bitte in run und gib dann nochmal den logger aus, ziel ist es eine evtl. ungültige konfiguration welche den aufstart verhindert zu entdecken


----------



## Mattin81 (29 September 2010)

von FREE-RUN in RUN:

Type    Server (Port)    Timestamp    Meldung
Hint    TwinCAT System (10000)    29.09.2010 15:21:14 508 ms    COM Server TcEventLogger wird gestartet!
Hint    TwinCAT System (10000)    29.09.2010 15:21:14 508 ms    COM Server TcXmlDataSrv wird gestartet!
Hint    TwinCAT System (10000)    29.09.2010 15:21:14 495 ms    COM Server TcpIpServer wird gestartet!
Hint    TwinCAT System (10000)    29.09.2010 15:21:14 301 ms    TCRTIME Server wurde gestartet: TCRTIME.
Hint    TwinCAT System (10000)    29.09.2010 15:21:14 297 ms    TCPLC Server wurde gestartet: TCPLC.
Hint    TwinCAT System (10000)    29.09.2010 15:21:14 295 ms    TCIO Server wurde gestartet: TCIO.
Hint    TwinCAT System (10000)    29.09.2010 15:21:14 283 ms    COM Server TcEventLogger wird initialisiert!
Hint    TwinCAT System (10000)    29.09.2010 15:21:14 250 ms    COM Server TcXmlDataSrv wird initialisiert!
Hint    TwinCAT System (10000)    29.09.2010 15:21:14 250 ms    COM Server TcpIpServer wird initialisiert!
Hint    TwinCAT System (10000)    29.09.2010 15:21:14 249 ms    Konfiguration des COM Servers TcEventLogger wird geladen!
Hint    TwinCAT System (10000)    29.09.2010 15:21:14 235 ms    Konfiguration des COM Servers TcXmlDataSrv wird geladen!
Hint    TwinCAT System (10000)    29.09.2010 15:21:14 234 ms    Konfiguration des COM Servers TcpIpServer wird geladen!
Hint    TwinCAT System (10000)    29.09.2010 15:21:13 604 ms    COM Servers TcpIpServer wird heruntergefahren!
Hint    TwinCAT System (10000)    29.09.2010 15:21:13 398 ms    Konfiguration des COM Servers TcEventLogger wird gesichert!
Hint    TwinCAT System (10000)    29.09.2010 15:21:13 397 ms    Konfiguration des COM Servers TcXmlDataSrv wird gesichert!
Hint    TwinCAT System (10000)    29.09.2010 15:21:13 396 ms    Konfiguration des COM Servers TcpIpServer wird gesichert!
Hint    TwinCAT System (10000)    29.09.2010 15:21:13 331 ms    Ein Neustart des TwinCAT Systems wurde von AmsNetId: 192.168.255.81.1.1 Port 32781 angefordert.


----------



## Mattin81 (29 September 2010)

und das hier ist von RUN in FREE-RUN:

Type    Server (Port)    Timestamp    Meldung
Hint    TwinCAT System (10000)    29.09.2010 15:23:41 936 ms    COM Server TcEventLogger wird gestartet!
Hint    TwinCAT System (10000)    29.09.2010 15:23:41 936 ms    COM Server TcXmlDataSrv wird gestartet!
Hint    TwinCAT System (10000)    29.09.2010 15:23:41 924 ms    COM Server TcpIpServer wird gestartet!
Hint    TwinCAT System (10000)    29.09.2010 15:23:41 821 ms    TCRTIME Server wurde gestartet: TCRTIME.
Hint    TwinCAT System (10000)    29.09.2010 15:23:41 818 ms    TCPLC Server wurde gestartet: TCPLC.
Hint    TwinCAT System (10000)    29.09.2010 15:23:41 816 ms    TCIOPNET Server wurde gestartet: TCIOPNET.
Hint    TwinCAT System (10000)    29.09.2010 15:23:41 812 ms    TCIOECAT Server wurde gestartet: TCIOECAT.
Hint    TwinCAT System (10000)    29.09.2010 15:23:41 799 ms    TCIOETH Server wurde gestartet: TCIOETH.
Hint    TwinCAT System (10000)    29.09.2010 15:23:41 784 ms    TCIO Server wurde gestartet: TCIO.
Hint    TwinCAT System (10000)    29.09.2010 15:23:41 764 ms    COM Server TcEventLogger wird initialisiert!
Hint    TwinCAT System (10000)    29.09.2010 15:23:41 754 ms    COM Server TcXmlDataSrv wird initialisiert!
Hint    TwinCAT System (10000)    29.09.2010 15:23:41 754 ms    COM Server TcpIpServer wird initialisiert!
Hint    TwinCAT System (10000)    29.09.2010 15:23:41 746 ms    Konfiguration des COM Servers TcEventLogger wird geladen!
Hint    TwinCAT System (10000)    29.09.2010 15:23:41 738 ms    Konfiguration des COM Servers TcXmlDataSrv wird geladen!
Hint    TwinCAT System (10000)    29.09.2010 15:23:41 729 ms    Konfiguration des COM Servers TcpIpServer wird geladen!
Hint    TwinCAT System (10000)    29.09.2010 15:23:41 76 ms    COM Servers TcpIpServer wird heruntergefahren!
Hint    TwinCAT System (10000)    29.09.2010 15:23:40 779 ms    Konfiguration des COM Servers TcEventLogger wird gesichert!
Hint    TwinCAT System (10000)    29.09.2010 15:23:40 778 ms    Konfiguration des COM Servers TcXmlDataSrv wird gesichert!
Hint    TwinCAT System (10000)    29.09.2010 15:23:40 778 ms    Konfiguration des COM Servers TcpIpServer wird gesichert!
Hint    TwinCAT System (10000)    29.09.2010 15:23:40 738 ms    Der TwinCAT Konfigurationsmodus wurde von AmsNetId: 192.168.255.81.1.1 Port 32781 angefordert.


----------



## Markus Rupp (29 September 2010)

ich hab den koppler gerade nicht genau im kopf, kannst du das system mal reseten??? ansonsten wüßte ich jetzt auch nicht mehr weiter, das logfile ist in ordnung (ausser das der koppler keine ack ausgibt)


----------



## Mattin81 (29 September 2010)

selbst nach mehrmaligen stromlos schalten keine änderung.

irgendwie fehlt ja im RUN-Modus:

Hint    TwinCAT System (10000)    29.09.2010 15:23:41 816 ms    TCIOPNET Server wurde gestartet: TCIOPNET.
Hint    TwinCAT System (10000)    29.09.2010 15:23:41 812 ms    TCIOECAT Server wurde gestartet: TCIOECAT.
Hint    TwinCAT System (10000)    29.09.2010 15:23:41 799 ms    TCIOETH Server wurde gestartet: TCIOETH.


----------



## Markus Rupp (29 September 2010)

ja das ist mir aufgefallen (das meinte ich mit ack) aber es geht aus dem log nun mal kein fehler hervor, ab und an hilft es aber auch die firmware einfach mal neu einzuspielen


----------



## Mattin81 (29 September 2010)

wie spiel ich denn da neue firmware drauf?


----------



## Markus Rupp (29 September 2010)

das weiß ich imo auch nicht so genau, da ich mit den beckhoff jetzt nicht oft zutun habe, aber es wird doch auf der beckhoff-seite infos dazu geben oder?


----------



## Mattin81 (29 September 2010)

ich guck mal. und was, wenn das auch nicht hilft?

weil der koppler läuft ja im free-run modus einwandfrei. nur im run geht die run-led aus... :/


----------



## Cerberus (29 September 2010)

Kannst deine System-Manager-Datei mal posten?

Ich hab hier bei mir nen EK1100 am Laufen und könnte mal vergleichen.

Gruß Cerberus


----------



## Mattin81 (29 September 2010)

die datei ist hier:
http://www.file-upload.net/download-2853195/Unbenannt.tsm.html

auf den grünen download button klicken


----------



## trinitaucher (29 September 2010)

Schau im System manager bei den I/Os auf das "Gerät 1 (EtherCAT) => Online. Stehen Koppler und Klemmen im "OP"-Modus?

Wenn das Programm gestartet ist, TwincAT im RUN. Ist im System Manager unter SPS-Konfiguration => test1=> Standard => Reiter "Online" bei "Total" ein Wert von ungleich 0 µs angegeben?
(spricht läuft die PLC wirklich?)


----------



## Mattin81 (29 September 2010)

also die klemmen sind alle nicht im OP modus. Aktueller Status ist gar nix.
Die Total Time liegt bei 12µs.

Im Free-Run Mode sind die klemmen im OP Modus aber die time liegt natürlich bei 0µs...


----------



## Cerberus (29 September 2010)

Der EK1100 hat noch einen eigenen 2-Byte Status. Was zeigt er da an?


----------



## trinitaucher (29 September 2010)

Bei "State" steht gar nichts?

Ist die Konfiguration wirklich aktiviert?
Hast du sie mit dem "Würfel"-Symbol in die Steuerung geladen?


----------



## Mattin81 (29 September 2010)

meinst du mit würfel-symbol das "aktiviert konfiguration"?
bei dem bekomme ich die Meldung "Zugriff verweigert"

ich mache das mit dem daneben. mit dem grünen twincat symbol


----------



## trinitaucher (29 September 2010)

uns interessiert der ONLINE reiter!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cerberus (29 September 2010)

Arbeitest du mit der 30-Tages-Version?
Sind diese 30 Tage abgelaufen und du musst das Ganze neu installieren??


----------



## bonatus (29 September 2010)

Hallo,

hast du die Konfiguration aktiviert???

Wenn du es nur mit dem grünen neben dem Schalter "aktiviert Konfiguration" kann es nicht funktionieren. Dann startest du nur ein leeres Projekt.

Kann es sein das du die falschen Klemmen eingefügt hast? Oder hast du die Klemmen gescannt?


----------



## Mattin81 (29 September 2010)

sorry, falsche datei hochgeladen. :/

habe ne bei  beckhoff registierte version, mit der ich auch schon seit ein paar monaten auf ner richtigen sps arbeite.

wenn ich auch Aktiviere Konfiguration klicke bekomme ich "Zugriff verweigert" zurück gemeldet. Reicht denn nicht das Symbol daneben? "Neustart TwinCat System"?


----------



## Cerberus (29 September 2010)

bonatus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hast du die Konfiguration aktiviert???


 
Kann er nicht (siehe Beitrag 27)!


----------



## Cerberus (29 September 2010)

Mattin81 schrieb:


> habe ne bei beckhoff registierte version, mit der ich auch schon seit ein paar monaten auf ner richtigen sps arbeite.


 
Die habe ich auch und bei mir funzts.

Wenn du die Geräte und Klemmen alle löschst, kannst du die mal suchen lassen? Findet er alle?


----------



## Mattin81 (29 September 2010)

jap. findet er alle. hab die auch über suchen hinzugefügt. und nicht händisch


----------



## Cerberus (29 September 2010)

Hast du schon mal versucht deinen PC neu zu starten und dann das Ganze nochmals auszuführen?


----------



## trinitaucher (29 September 2010)

Also erstmal:
Du MUSST jede Änderung der Konfiguration, auch jede neu angelegte Konfig mit "Aktiviere Konfiguration" ins TwinCAT laden.
Mit dem "grünen" Button machst du nur ein Restart der aktuell geladenen Konfig.

Wenn du einen Fahler beim aktivieren bekommst, stimmt was nicht mit deinem System. Da brauchst du gar nicht nach einem Fehler bei den Klemmen suchen. Die funktionieren offensichtlich, sonst hätttest du die beim Scannen nciht gefunden.

Hast du evtl. nicht alle Adimistratorrechte?


----------



## Mattin81 (29 September 2010)

SystemAdmin ist unterwegs.
Letzteres könnte nämlich das problem sein. Melde mich gleich, obs daran lag.

Danke erstmal für eure Hilfe und Geduld!


----------



## Cerberus (29 September 2010)

Lass dir auf alle Fälle Schreib-Rechte auf den Ordner "Boot" im TwinCAT-Verzeichnis geben!


----------



## Mattin81 (29 September 2010)

ich hab voll Admin rechte an meinem Rechner. Aber ich musste den System-Manager noch als Admin ausführen. Das wars. Es läuft!

Ich danke euch vielmals für Eure Hilfe! DANKE DANKE DANKE!!!


----------

